

First major python framework (pyramid) had official python 3.X alpha release - ergo14
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/pylons-discuss/ymfHutRf5Ag

======
arctangent
Misleading title.

This is "the first major release in the 1.3 series" of Pyramid".

~~~
ergo14
The point was it's first release of a "major" web framework for python 3.2 -
which i think many was waiting for. Django recently started passing tests too
but it will probably take a while before we will see release of 3.x compatible
django in the wild. Pyramid is very well tested so the version number - even
if alpha - is not that important in the big picture in things.

I know it's not the best title out there but i tried my best to get the
message across ;-)

It's a lot bigger thing than it might look like.

A link to changelog if someone is interested to dig deeper:

[http://docs.pylonsproject.org/projects/pyramid/en/1.3-branch...](http://docs.pylonsproject.org/projects/pyramid/en/1.3-branch/whatsnew-1.3.html)

~~~
arctangent
OK, now I understand what you meant :-)

